# Why do non-union electricians troll this forum?



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

This very thread could be considered trolling, and I'm not even sure you aren't.

If you want to claim all unions are great, that's just as asinine as claiming all unions are terrible. The reality, like everything, is often somewhere in the middle. Both sides get worked up because they often refuse to admit that.


----------



## ScholzPDX (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not trolling at all. Just skim through the threads in here. There's always that "one guy" in most threads just threadcrapping, smack talking unions. 

It's like going to a gun forum spouting gun control measures.

Sent from my Z730 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

The title does not say PRO UNION, it says Union

Which leaves it open to anyone with an opinion, pro, con or indifferent.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ScholzPDX said:


> It seems like a ton of you have an axe to grind with people who believe in a fair wage. Are these people envious of the benefits, fair wages and camaraderie?


I'm against public sector unions, not private sector, I'm all in favor of high wages.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

ScholzPDX said:


> I'm not trolling at all. Just skim through the threads in here. There's always that "one guy" in most threads just threadcrapping, smack talking unions.
> 
> It's like going to a gun forum spouting gun control measures.
> 
> Sent from my Z730 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


First I am a union electrician and have worked both sides of the isle, BUT there is always one guy here bashing open shops and there is always an open shop guy bashing union. It goes both ways, it is what it is, This is an *OPEN* forum.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ScholzPDX said:


> It seems like a ton of you have an axe to grind with people who believe in a fair wage. Are these people envious of the benefits, fair wages and camaraderie?


. I'll agree with you on the benefits and fair wages part ( although , plenty of open shops offer both ) . The " camaraderie " is certainly lacking in my local , and some members will throw others under the bus in a heartbeat , to help themselves to stay working longer ? Don't see much camaraderie in that ? It's a select group luckily , but that technique of self preservation spreads like a fungus , unfortunately .


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ScholzPDX said:


> It seems like a ton of you have an axe to grind with people who believe in a fair wage. Are these people envious of the benefits, fair wages and camaraderie?


. Also , last time I checked , this was a forum for " electricians " ? Just because someone isn't a card carrying member of the IBEW , doesn't mean they're not electricians .


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

In the broader perspective , it's human nature to pull ones self up by pulling others down

If you doubt me, post your work here 

~CS~


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I actually value what non union guys have to say. I like to hear other people's perspective but it doesn't mean I have to agree we them.

Some just like to stir crap and bust our chops as union members but I like to do the same to them.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe we need some new testament _turn the other cheek_ trolls....?:laughing:~CS~


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It is a useful part of the forum if someone can get their question answered in the first dozen posts, everything from there on is either trolling or troll bait. 

But to answer your question...let us ask one of the anti worker trolls....



MTW said:


> Tradesmen in particular seem to disdain anyone who make more money than them, especially if they do so via higher education.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I don't have an issue with people not wanting to be affiliated with a Union. In many cases I may not understand the logic behind it, but then again, I also don't understand the logic in scat p0rn either.

I realize there are plenty of open shop guys that work hard and really know their stuff. Same with the union side. That's great. But when a select few open shop guys come in and just spew vitriol, that gets pretty ridiculous pretty quick. Some come on here and claim that the union guys are on here bashing them all the time. Sorry, but I rarely see that. Usually it's someone starting a legitimate discussion on a union topic, and then an anti-union guy will come in and start sh!t, and everyone gets drawn into a stupid squabble. There's a few union trolls here too, of course, but most of the rest of us try not to provoke anything.

Why is that? Because we are well aware that public opinion is against us, that if we go and pull dumb thug sh!t that it will likely be thrown in our face, and that if we go around inciting or provoking non-union guys it counters our own interests to begin with. Yeah there's a few bad apples that do it anyway, but by and large most of us try to be decent and when confronted with some d!ck troll spreading misinformation, then we get defensive about it. So what?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Cute thread.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> If you doubt me, post your work here
> 
> ~CS~


Not a snowballs chance in Hades


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

AllWIRES said:


> Cute thread.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The union has nothing beneficial to offer me, a huge pay cut for insurance and retirement I don't need. With a little less job security thrown in. 


When's lunch?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny, this is an electrical contractor's forum and I rarely see a thread started by contractors about the pros and cons of being signatory. Maybe that's because we are self made and don't depend on others for benefits, a fair wage or camaraderie.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> Not a snowballs chance in Hades


. Oh come on , it's fun to get ripped for a perfectly clean , code compliant installation , lol .


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> In the broader perspective , it's human nature to pull ones self up by pulling others down
> 
> If you doubt me, post your work here
> 
> ~CS~


I must say chicken, I am growing tired of that statement. Having a different opinion is not " pulling one self up by pulling others down "!

Very condescending and disrespectful. I thought you were better than that! 

But, there is no place for name calling, and yes guilty as charged! It only hurts our trade. We know you are non Union, show some respect for other peoples' choices. 

It's an open forum, and last I checked a free country! Well sort of. :laughing:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Borgi said:


> I must say chicken, I am growing tired of that statement. Having a different opinion is not " pulling one self up by pulling others down "!
> 
> Very condescending and disrespectful. I thought you were better than that!
> 
> ...


:001_huh: :confused1:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Bad Electrician said:


> Not a snowballs chance in Hades


 "Good God, man, you call that a Pringle switch repair?! That's some DIY chit right there." :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Borgi said:


> I must say chicken, I am growing tired of that statement. Having a different opinion is not " pulling one self up by pulling others down "!
> 
> Very condescending and disrespectful. I thought you were better than that!
> 
> ...


My statement isn't really not directed at anyone or anything Borgi. It's simple human shrinkology most of us see everyday. 

Think of what people, posters, salesfolk, or even politicians resort to when any of their viable substantiation _doesn't _fly

Maybe things work differently up your way? 

Hey, did you know Obama eats Jack Russel pizza? :jester:








~CS~


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> My statement isn't really not directed at anyone or anything Borgi. It's simple human shrinkology most of us see everyday.
> 
> Think of what people, posters, salesfolk, or even politicians resort to when any of their viable substantiation _doesn't _fly
> 
> ...


It's difficult to get upset with you! You're too funy! 

Union or non, it bothers me to see tradesmen/tradeswomen not respect themselves, and attack others. Much like your statement I guess.



> If you don't respect yourself, how can you respect others, or demand it in return


That is not an attack on the non Union, or Union trolls at this site. There are more baglickers in Unions, than non Union. Trust me, I have seen it and it's embarrassing. Since I have moved to Alberta, the land of " getter done " , has done more to destroy civil liberties than any other political party out there.  and there are many!

Time for a pop, it's way too hot here! 

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

_thread tune!_





~CS~


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Borgi said:


> I must say chicken, I am growing tired of that statement. Having a different opinion is not " pulling one self up by pulling others down "!
> 
> Very condescending and disrespectful. I thought you were better than that!
> 
> ...


Ill admit sometimes Steve is a little cryptic in his lingo but you totally missed his point on this one, and his point was rather simple to catch..


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bugz11B said:


> Ill admit sometimes Steve is a little cryptic in his lingo but you totally missed his point on this one, and his point was rather simple to catch..


I got his point.  trust me you don't know what I am thinking. I catch all the cryptic bullchit on this site, including yours. Calling me simple is what I inferred out of your post, but I don't care! You are an example of Steve's blanket statement! :laughing:

He tends to use it in too many threads implying the obvious. I actually agree with him, but not when he uses it without context. :thumbsup:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Some of us check this part of the forum for information and sometimes to defend non-union workers and companies when lies aka generalizations are made. There some good reads on here sometimes from some good union folks so why can't open shops see what the other half is up to. Don't think you guys have anything to hide really. If you want only union folks on here then ask the mods to password to protect it if you don't like outside opinions etc.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Batfink said:


> Some of us check this part of the forum for information and sometimes to defend non-union workers and companies when lies aka generalizations are made. There some good reads on here sometimes from some good union folks so why can't open shops see what the other half is up to. Don't think you guys have anything to hide really. * If you want only union folks on here *then ask the mods to password to protect it if you don't like outside opinions etc.


...dude, this site is overwhelmingly (90%) non union, I'm union BTW


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Batfink said:


> Some of us check this part of the forum for information and sometimes to defend non-union workers and companies when lies aka generalizations are made. There some good reads on here sometimes from some good union folks so why can't open shops see what the other half is up to. Don't think you guys have anything to hide really. If you want only union folks on here then ask the mods to password to protect it if you don't like outside opinions etc.


No one pays attention or even notices what is posted in what section, most guys just hit new posts.

There are plenty of password protected union only forums, the only reason any union guys post here is trolling and small man syndrome.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

robnj772 said:


> No one pays attention or even notices what is posted in what section, most guys just hit new posts.
> 
> There are plenty of password protected union only forums, the only reason any union guys post here is *trolling and small man syndrome.*




says the X union member :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BTW, I could care less if anyone on this site is union or non union, we all have families to feed and bills to pay.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> the only reason any union guys post here is trolling and small man syndrome.


This is baloney and you know it


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Electrons don't give a chit and neither do I.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> ~CS~


That would be the pic of the year if he was wearing a Pro T&M button.:thumbup:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Big John said:


> "Good God, man, you call that a Pringle switch repair?! That's some DIY chit right there." :laughing:


This repair isn't Kosher?


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

ScholzPDX said:


> It seems like a ton of you have an axe to grind with people who believe in a fair wage. Are these people envious of the benefits, fair wages and camaraderie?


Why is it that there are people like you that think all non union electricians make less money than a union electrician. What makes you think that just because someone is non union they don't believe in a fair wage? Why am I even replying to this turd thread....


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

T&K said:


> Why is it that there are people like you that think all non union electricians make less money than a union electrician. What makes you think that just because someone is non union they don't believe in a fair wage? Why am I even replying to this turd thread....


I was told yesterday that I don't give my guys benefits or training .....lol


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Batfink said:


> Some of *us check this part of the forum for information and sometimes to defend non-union workers and companies when lies aka generalizations are made.* There some good reads on here sometimes from some good union folks so why can't open shops see what the other half is up to. Don't think you guys have anything to hide really. If you want only union folks on here then ask the mods to password to protect it if you don't like outside opinions etc.


I don't care if you're Union or not, but I am in the mood to be honest and not cryptic like chicken and many other Union bashers are at this site.

Any worker that pays for " Safety related courses " that the employer is clearly required to do so by law is a " baglicker " trying to get ahead by holding on with both hands. I am not hurting my trade by calling them, and you, ( Merit contractor ) out on this. You don't belong in my trade and all of you disgust me. 

You may as well head to the bus station, that is a profession you all are good at! 

You and your kind have hurt the labour movement since it's inception. Riding along on the coat tails of tradesmen with balls willing to fight the oppressive companies and governments of our time.

You all have a choice, I respect that, but stop sucking duck to advance yours at mine! 

Without Unions, and it won't happen overnight ****tards, electricians will be working for nothing, like some are in Alberta. Apparently a province short on skilled labour. 

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Speaking of tooting ones own horn....someone else thinks they are gods gift....


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Borgi said:


> I don't care if you're Union or not, but I am in the mood to be honest and not cryptic like chicken and many other Union bashers are at this site.
> 
> Any worker that pays for " Safety related courses " that the employer is clearly required to do so by law is a " baglicker " trying to get ahead by holding on with both hands. I am not hurting my trade by calling them, and you, ( Merit contractor ) out on this. You don't belong in my trade and all of you disgust me.
> 
> ...


You're new here so you get a pass for awhile. Be mindful that your not making too many friends around here. It's doubtful with that attitude that you'll be getting much help with any questions that that may arise. Knowing that, and I'm so you "don't care" what purpose does it serve you to continue being a member? I appreciate that passion, but you're kind of a jerk.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

T&K said:


> Speaking of tooting ones own horn....someone else thinks they are gods gift....


Who are you referring to coward? More cryptic chit! :laughing:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> You're new hear you you get a pass for awhile. Be mindful that your not making too many friends around here. It's doubtful with that attitude that you'll be getting much help, with any questions that that may arise. Knowing that, and I'm so you "don't care" what purpose does it serve you to continue being a member? I appreciate that passion, but you're kind of a
> jerk.


I appreciate your concern, but I am not always looking for help., and I have got plenty thank you.

I read the posts, mostly non organized labour, and I grow tired of the nonesense.

If the forum doesn't want my opinions, fine! I will leave. I say that knowing who you are, or if it matters!

I am certainly not looking for friends at this site!

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's the bottom line and I wish it would end all this nonsense but it won't:

First of all, a contractor signing a piece of paper does not make him a good employer or even a good person. There are good employers on both sides and there are slime balls on both sides. 

Every contractor, union or non-union, is at the mercy of market forces. In good times we all have the opportunity to make money. In bad times we all make concessions.

The world needs leaders and the world needs sheep. A sheep will follow the leader without question. There are union sheep and non-union sheep.

I could start a thread saying that people with big noses are stupid. That statement is somewhat true. There ARE people with big noses who are stupid. There are also people with big noses who are smart. Either way I'm right and either way I'm wrong.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Borgi said:


> I don't care if you're Union or not, but I am in the mood to be honest and not cryptic like chicken and many other Union bashers are at this site.
> 
> Any worker that pays for " Safety related courses " that the employer is clearly required to do so by law is a " baglicker " trying to get ahead by holding on with both hands. I am not hurting my trade by calling them, and you, ( Merit contractor ) out on this. You don't belong in my trade and all of you disgust me.
> 
> ...


I work for a merit shop, I have all the safety training the IBEW offers, all of which was paid for by my employer, so your little BS rant is just that thanks borgi

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Rochsolid said:


> I work for a merit shop, I have all the safety training the IBEW offers, all of which was paid for by my employer, so your little BS rant is just that thanks borgi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Bigots come in all shapes and sizes, don't they?


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rochsolid said:


> I work for a merit shop, I have all the safety training the IBEW offers, all of which was paid for by my employer, so your little BS rant is just that thanks borgi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Good for you! Not all Merit shops abuse the system. My apologies! 

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> Bigots come in all shapes and sizes, don't they?


Look up the word bigot, it's in a book, and get back to me. Having an opinion other than yours is not a " bigot "!

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

big·ot [big-uht] Show IPA
noun
a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, *belief*, or *opinion*.

You mean that definition? In that book?


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok your back to this ya fat tub? Ok re-read that other thread. I PAY for all safety equipment and courses. How many employees do you have? How much do you spend on tools, training and education let alone benefits for your guys? My statement was based on unemployed lazy tards that don't want to of anything but get free handouts. I'd you think I am killing the trade by selecting one of 2 equal fresh outta high school kids where one applies online while playing video game where the other takes a pre-apprenticeship course and maybe something cheap like WHMIS and knocks on my door then there is something seriously wrong with you. 

Two of my employees read that other thread and laughed at what a joke of a man you are. Right before they got in their new trucks, to their new homes, to load up their new campers and head out for the weekend after a SAFE week of work. Their 1000volt rated tool sets all cleaned that I pay for next to their newest sets of arc flash gear etc.

You disgust me with your self righteous crap the spews from you every day on here. You couldn't make in Ontario so you come out here and think you know more then all of us. News for you, your as useless as your bs posts. Btw if you think I am "angry" I am not, I actually feel sorry for and the lonely life you must lead if you think I am killing the trade along with guys like me. Show me what you bring to the table for your fellow man? What are you doing tomorrow to better the trade? How are you bettering someone else's life? What course are buying this week for someone else?


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Good for you! Not all Merit shops abuse the system. My apologies!
> 
> Thanks, Borgi


It's those blanket statements that IMO do not help this stupid union vs non union. That's like me saying that "every IBEW Member is a lazy worker" which frankly is not true.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## T&K (Jun 18, 2012)

Tough guys on Internet forums...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Borgi said:


> I appreciate your concern, but I am not always looking for help., and I have got plenty thank you.
> 
> I read the posts, mostly non organized labour, and I grow tired of the nonesense.
> 
> ...


No mas ceveza! Lets just leave it be brother.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Batfink said:


> Ok your back to this ya fat tub? Ok re-read that other thread. I PAY for all safety equipment and courses. How many employees do you have? How much do you spend on tools, training and education let alone benefits for your guys? My statement was based on unemployed lazy tards that don't want to of anything but get free handouts. I'd you think I am killing the trade by selecting one of 2 equal fresh outta high school kids where one applies online while playing video game where the other takes a pre-apprenticeship course and maybe something cheap like WHMIS and knocks on my door then there is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> Two of my employees read that other thread and laughed at what a joke of a man you are. Right before they got in their new trucks, to their new homes, to load up their new campers and head out for the weekend after a SAFE week of work. Their 1000volt rated tool sets all cleaned that I pay for next to their newest sets of arc flash gear etc.
> 
> You disgust me with your self righteous crap the spews from you every day on here. You couldn't make in Ontario so you come out here and think you know more then all of us. News for you, your as useless as your bs posts. Btw if you think I am "angry" I am not, I actually feel sorry for and the lonely life you must lead if you think I am killing the trade along with guys like me. Show me what you bring to the table for your fellow man? What are you doing tomorrow to better the trade? How are you bettering someone else's life? What course are buying this week for someone else?


I'll private message you. Is that ok?

You are angry, but I get that!

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

T&K said:


> Tough guys on Internet forums...


Not trying to be tough on line. I dislike that too. But, enough is enough. I know this site is non Union, that's fine. 

I respect your opinion, I only ask you respect mine! 

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

The OP knows his troll bait. Looks like a fine haul already


----------



## Bugz11B (May 12, 2013)

Borgi said:


> Who are you referring to coward? More cryptic chit! :laughing:
> 
> Thanks, Borgi


You sir are a clown. (Hope thats not to cryptic for you to understand)

P.S Its appears I taught you a new word. Glad I could help.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

I am not anti union, I am anti lies. I have a lot of good friends in the 424. One of them left to work for me because I offer the good wages, benefits and safety he is used to. Plus I offered him a full time spot in Red Deer where he can be with his wife and kids every night. In fact going camping with some 424 guys this weekend.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Bugz11B said:


> You sir are a clown. (Hope thats not to cryptic for you to understand)
> 
> P.S Its appears I taught you another new word. Glad I could help.



Fify


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I remember my first beer


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> big·ot [big-uht] Show IPA
> noun
> a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, *belief*, or *opinion*.
> 
> You mean that definition? In that book?


Put the entire definition up here!

A bigot is much more serious than you imply. I am very tolerable, and I most certainly do not restrict the progress of the non Union! Fugtard!

It's trolls like you that make me sick!

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

AllWIRES said:


> Cute thread.


Cuter then I previously thought :laughing:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Put the entire definition up here!
> 
> A bigot is much more serious than you imply. I am very tolerable, and I most certainly do not restrict the progress of the non Union! Fugtard!
> 
> ...


1. big·ot [big-uht] Show IPA
noun
a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion.
Origin: 
1590–1600; < Middle French ( Old French: derogatory name applied by the French to the Normans), perhaps < Old English bī God by God

Dictionary.com Unabridged
Based on the Random House Dictionary, © Random House, Inc. 2014. 
Cite This Source | Link To Bigot

Webster's

1.big·ot noun \ˈbi-gət\
: a person who strongly and unfairly dislikes other people, ideas, etc. : a bigoted person; especially : a person who hates or refuses to accept the members of a particular group (such as a racial or religious group)

2. : a person who is obstinately or intolerantly devoted to his or her own opinions and prejudices; especially : one who regards or treats the members of a group (as a racial or ethnic group) with hatred and intolerance
— big·ot·ed adjective
— big·ot·ed·ly adverb


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

This is some good azz chit right here.:laughing:


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> 1. big·ot [big-uht] Show IPA
> noun
> a person who is utterly intolerant of any differing creed, belief, or opinion.
> Origin:
> ...


Read my posts! I *DO NOT* fit that description. You remind of the guay communities arguements every time someone doesn't agree with their lifestyle! :laughing:


Thanks, Borgi


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Batfink said:


> I am not anti union, I am anti lies. I have a lot of good friends in the 424. One of them left to work for me because I offer the good wages, benefits and safety he is used to. Plus I offered him a full time spot in Red Deer where he can be with his wife and kids every night. In fact going camping with some 424 guys this weekend.


Exactly I have lots of union friends I used to work with when I lived up north. We bust each others chops but it's never like in here.

I am not anti union I am anti union jerkoffs in here. Telling lies after lies.

See I was union and I left and went on my own, moved to a non union part if nj and left the union.

The jerks on here never worked merit shop but sure think they know all about it.

Very few have worked both, I am one of the few.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Borgi said:


> Read my posts! I DO NOT fit that description. You remind of the guay communities arguements every time someone doesn't agree with their lifestyle! :laughing: Thanks, Borgi


I agree you are more like a fat non blue version of papa smurf, only papa smurf was much smarter.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

How is this still going? Just put a fork in it.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> I agree you are more like a fat non blue version of papa smurf, only papa smurf was much smarter.


You may be right on some of that, but I refer you to chicken's blanket statement.

Bring it on! :laughing:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

robnj772 said:


> Exactly I have lots of union friends I used to work with when I lived up north. We bust each others chops but it's never like in here.
> 
> I am not anti union I am anti union jerkoffs in here. Telling lies after lies.
> 
> ...


.....the proud, the marines!
We end up working (non-union or union) usually because of someone we know (family or friend) or an opportunity that comes our way. I wasn't thinking in 11th grade of whether I wanted to go union or non union!


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Read my posts! I *DO NOT* fit that description. You remind of the guay communities arguements every time someone doesn't agree with their lifestyle! :laughing:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Borgi


I have never known a bigot who has acknowledged his intolerance. They tend to think they are always right, which in turn leads us back to bigotry. 


> You remind of the guay communities arguements every time someone doesn't agree with their lifestyle


This certainly didn't hurt my arguement.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> I have never known a bigot who has acknowledged his intolerance. They tend to think they are always right, which in turn leads us back to bigotry.
> 
> This certainly didn't hurt my arguement.


He has had too many Pops.:blink: (sounds like night after night)


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> I have never known a bigot who has acknowledged his intolerance. They tend to think they are always right, which in turn leads us back to bigotry.
> 
> This certainly didn't hurt my arguement.


But, you won't read my posts, you only infer what suits your arguement.

Never I have been intolerable, in fact the opposite. But, you and many of your non Union friends just won't accept that.

As I have said many times, I don't care if you're Union or Merit or CLAC or whatever, what I lose patience with is lies and constant trolling by the likes of you! 

:laughing:

But, you will continue to badger on with all your on line friends and claim victory, where none can be had!

Bed time. Happy! :laughing:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> I have never known a bigot who has acknowledged his intolerance. *They tend to think they are always right, which in turn leads us back to bigotry.*
> 
> This certainly didn't hurt my arguement.


Thinking you are right. An opinion. Is not a bigot! 

Nothing hurts your argument! You are only listening to yourself! :laughing:

Troll!

By the way ficktards I don't even drink! 

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Borgi said:


> But, you won't read my posts, you only infer what suits your arguement.
> 
> Never I have been intolerable, in fact the opposite. But, you and many of your non Union friends just won't accept that.
> 
> ...



What is CLAC?

Borgi it is mostly banter, push come to shove and I am sure everyone would enjoy breaking bread with you. You seem to be a real character.:thumbsup:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> Exactly I have lots of union friends I used to work with when I lived up north. We bust each others chops but it's never like in here.
> 
> I am not anti union I am anti union jerkoffs in here. Telling lies after lies.
> 
> ...


We are not as few as you think. Many union members, such as myself, were organized into the IBEW as journeymen. You seem to think you are above the community, but you are only average. It's your bad attitude that makes you stand out. Put a cork in it.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bad Electrician said:


> What is CLAC?
> 
> Borgi it is mostly banter, push come to shove and I am sure everyone would enjoy breaking bread with you. You seem to be a real character.:thumbsup:


Trust me, I am not a bad guy! Thanks. I am pig headed and stubborn, but I know my trade.

That being said, CLAC stands for Christian Labour Organization of Canada, they are actually registered as an official Union in Alberta, but local 424 IBEW does not see it that way. Long story short.

Merit contractors, despite my posts, can be a descent alternative to the IBEW, but as I mentioned there are other issues. The Alberta provincial government uses both to combat the IBEW in my opinion! PCs' oppose the IBEW.

There are pros and cons on both sides! :thumbsup:

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't sweat RobNJ, he'll troll anyone who is better than him.. and seems like that's most people on this website. 

I was a member of CLAC and I would have to say they're as bad as it gets. They represent the employer, not the employee. It's a scam to take your money and give you nothing in return.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> We are not as few as you think. Many union members, such as myself, were organized into the IBEW as journeymen. You seem to think you are above the community, but you are only average. It's your bad attitude that makes you stand out. Put a cork in it.


Phatstax, I hear what you are saying. But let us consider this.... you are on the opposite slope as rob, You're naturally have different views, I guess its just how we respond to our differences.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

...and I thought I was going to settle into a boring Sunday night of doing laundry.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> ...and I thought I was going to settle into a boring Sunday night of doing laundry.


Well for the sake of the Mr. Sparky thread and the request of taking off our shoes......lets focus on the task at hand!!


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> We are not as few as you think. Many union members, such as myself, were organized into the IBEW as journeymen. You seem to think you are above the community, but you are only average. It's your bad attitude that makes you stand out. Put a cork in it.


You are brother Noah's illegitimate son aren't you?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> I'm against public sector unions, not private sector, I'm all in favor of high wages.


Now Harry, you know high wages kills jobs. :jester:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah high wages for the working class are what's destroying America!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah high wages for the working class are what's destroying America!


I thought we had this talk earlier? You are not allowed to comment on the U.S.A. :laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> I thought we had this talk earlier? You are not allowed to comment on the U.S.A. :laughing:


Now go watch survior man or that guy that looks like biily idol at the age of 50 remodeling homes!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

zac said:


> I thought we had this talk earlier? You are not allowed to comment on the U.S.A. :laughing:


Harry said I could.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Harry said I could.


Shoot! Now I have to google that.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I tell you what!? Don't trust that hag, she carries a mean sledge hammer.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

zac said:


> Phatstax, I hear what you are saying. But let us consider this.... you are on the opposite slope as rob, You're naturally have different views, I guess its just how we respond to our differences.


I respect your input, and appreciate your opinion. But if we look at the facts, rob troll is not trying to reasonably debate. He's not trying to be witty with a few zingers here and there. He is instigating trouble. He has insulted a man with more years in our trade than most guys u work with have been alive. He does not poke fun at members of this forum, he outright disrespects them. To give any consideration to his hate filled ramblings is a slap in the face to all electricians who come to this site to further their careers and craftsmanship. I think we as a community need to consider a thoughtful conversation on asking the administrators of this great forum to ban this rabble rouser. Anyone ls have a thought on this???


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Everything I have heard about the non union side has come from non union guys who have either organized in or I am friends with.

I always ask questions about their experience and why they decided to organize.

So my view points of non union on; safety, pension, pay and healthcare come from guys who worked non union. I have also worked along non union electricians on a couple of projects.

I guess my biggest concerns with the non union side are safety and lack of pension. I am sure there are non union shops who take great pride in the safety of their guys but I am not going to job hop to find the non contractor(s) who really puts safety first.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

Phatstax said:


> I respect your input, and appreciate your opinion. But if we look at the facts, rob troll is not trying to reasonably debate. He's not trying to be witty with a few zingers here and there. He is instigating trouble. He has insulted a man with more years in our trade than most guys u work with have been alive. He does not poke fun at members of this forum, he outright disrespects them. To give any consideration to his hate filled ramblings is a slap in the face to all electricians who come to this site to further their careers and craftsmanship. I think we as a community need to consider a thoughtful conversation on asking the administrators of this great forum to ban this rabble rouser. Anyone ls have a thought on this???


:sleeping:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

The political/religious/climate threads ain't got nuttin on this one.


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

kg7879 said:


> Everything I have heard about the non union side has come from non union guys who have either organized in or I am friends with. I always ask questions about their experience and why they decided to organize. So my view points of non union on; safety, pension, pay and healthcare come from guys who worked non union. I have also worked along non union electricians on a couple of projects. I guess my biggest concerns with the non union side are safety and lack of pension. I am sure there are non union shops who take great pride in the safety of their guys but I am not going to job hop to find the non contractor(s) who really puts safety first.


Non union guys have safety and pensions and healthcare for the one trillionth time


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

hardworkingstiff said:


> The political/religious/climate threads ain't got nuttin on this one.


This is the mother of all dildos threads


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I try to offer half of union scale and no benefits. Seems to be working. If I can get a couple mexicans that is even better.
2 guys have been with me 16 years and a few others more than ten.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

robnj772 said:


> Non union guys have safety and pensions and healthcare for the one trillionth time


I don't have any of that stuff, but my wife does.. Cuz she's unionized.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> I respect your input, and appreciate your opinion. But if we look at the facts, rob troll is not trying to reasonably debate. He's not trying to be witty with a few zingers here and there. He is instigating trouble. He has insulted a man with more years in our trade than most guys u work with have been alive. He does not poke fun at members of this forum, he outright disrespects them. To give any consideration to his hate filled ramblings is a slap in the face to all electricians who come to this site to further their careers and craftsmanship. I think we as a community need to consider a thoughtful conversation on asking the administrators of this great forum to ban this rabble rouser. Anyone ls have a thought on this???


I agree he is a bit of a jerk at times, but freedom of speech and the right to disagree (even passionately) is a great privilege! If we start banning because of certain attitudes or divisions we walk on a slippery slope.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

zac said:


> I agree he is a bit of a jerk at times, but freedom of speech and the right to disagree (even passionately) is a great privilege! If we start banning because of certain attitudes or divisions we walk on a slippery slope.


But rob just said he likes dildos!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I don't have any of that stuff, but my wife does.. Cuz she's unionized.


That's great unless she works for the government.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> But rob just said he likes dildos!


We live in a sick, fallen world my friend.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

zac said:


> That's great unless she works for the government.


She's a registered nurse.. So yeah, she works for the government. 

They just did an article in the paper about how nurses are making too much money.. with overtime they can make as much or more than a doctor. 

*Some B.C. nurses’ overtime pay gives them an income rivalling doctors’ earnings*

Guess more doctors should have become nurses! :laughing:


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Alright guys, can we please go off topic? This is the only thread that has stayed on topic for far too long- you're all a bunch of big jerks for that!:laughing:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

But we don't have an answer yet. "Why do non-union electricians troll this forum?"


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> She's a registered nurse.. So yeah, she works for the government.
> 
> They just did an article in the paper about how nurses are making too much money.. with overtime they can make as much or more than a doctor.
> 
> ...


well I'm sure there are many layers to this but I believe if the government is at the service of the people, they should not have insurance so easily if it is so hard for the common man to. Just my opinion though. Again I should not comment due to the fact that I'm not a Canadian!


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Wait, I'll answer it, because we are equally as passionate as the 
Equal Pay for (sometimes) Equal Work group. We pay based on performance, and get blasted for it.

Fwiw, the going rate argument was developed because of unionized shops.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

zac said:


> well I'm sure there are many layers to this but I believe if the government is at the service of the people, they should not have insurance so easily if it is so hard for the common man to. Just my opinion though. Again I should not comment due to the fact that I'm not a Canadian!


It's okay, comment all you want, a lot can be learned by an objective unbiased thought. I just don't know what you're saying. 

To work as a nurse in BC you have to be in the union... that's what makes them powerful. Electrical union will just wither away and die, the open shop competition will keep taking over. That's a sad fact.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Harry said I could.


:laughing::laughing:Hell that's funny..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's okay, comment all you want, a lot can be learned by an objective unbiased thought. I just don't know what you're saying.
> 
> To work as a nurse in BC you have to be in the union... that's what makes them powerful. Electrical union will just wither away and die, the open shop competition will keep taking over. That's a sad fact.


I guess I disagree with any government employee being organized. It to me is not wise and a concern to the people whom they serve.
I don't believe that health care should be ran by the government as well. I am not in the least bit wanting to debate this issue though! Glad that you have some insurance it comes in handy.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah nobody cares more about your health than a for-profit, private corporation!


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Yeah nobody cares more about your health than a for-profit, private corporation!


:laughing: I'm private and I would HOPE that I would never treat my employees like that! But I get what youre saying.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

zac said:


> :laughing: I'm private and I would HOPE that I would never treat my employees like that! But I get what youre saying.


Not your employees, your customers!

And you will when you finally get put out of business and have to join the Mr. Rewire franchise.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Not your employees, your customers!
> 
> And you will when you finally get put out of business and have to join the Mr. Rewire franchise.


Now I am confused. Buenos noches Hermano.


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

Batfink said:


> Ok your back to this ya fat tub? Ok re-read that other thread. I PAY for all safety equipment and courses. How many employees do you have? How much do you spend on tools, training and education let alone benefits for your guys? My statement was based on unemployed lazy tards that don't want to of anything but get free handouts. I'd you think I am killing the trade by selecting one of 2 equal fresh outta high school kids where one applies online while playing video game where the other takes a pre-apprenticeship course and maybe something cheap like WHMIS and knocks on my door then there is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> Two of my employees read that other thread and laughed at what a joke of a man you are. *Right before they got in their new trucks, to their new homes, to load up their new campers and head out for the weekend after a SAFE week of work. Their 1000volt rated tool sets all cleaned that I pay for next to their newest sets of arc flash gear etc.*
> 
> You disgust me with your self righteous crap the spews from you every day on here. *You couldn't make in Ontario so you come out here and think you know more then all of us.*News for you, your as useless as your bs posts. Btw if you think I am "angry" I am not, I actually feel sorry for and the lonely life you must lead if you think I am killing the trade along with guys like me. Show me what you bring to the table for your fellow man? What are you doing tomorrow to better the trade? How are you bettering someone else's life? *What course are buying this week for someone else*?


I tried to private message you, but that didn't work!

Here goes. I left a very good job with SC Johnson in Brantford, Ontario. Doing work that I loved. I'd tell you, but you would only judge me.  my mother was ill at the time, and I moved here three months before she died.

I struggled to find work because I was in a new province, and had to write my Red Seal, which I had no problem with.

That was ten years ago. I worked for a non Union Oil and gas company as a service guy, but he wanted me to be on call non stop, and I finally got tired of that. Joined the hall and later moved on, like I said earlier, due to political reasons.

For you to call me lazy, and all the other names, is uncalled for, but expected.

My resume and experience is more than adequate. I don't, or won't, take that as an excuse. My attitude, yes! You have proven that.

Although you have no reason to judge me, other than I disagree with you, I have plenty of facts, which you constantly change to suit your agenda, to say you are a typical Alberta contractor abusing the system because the Alberta PCs encourage it!

I have spent thousands of dollars on my so called down time, becoming certified SCO group A, and updating to keep it. In my down time I donate my time, helping people bring their renos, and home projects to code. My friends get free service calls, both on the phone and in person. Safety is important to me, and not everyone can afford quality service. But I am just a lazy f... Because I won't donate to the cheating side of town.

I don't care about your excuses, or the lies you tell yourself to sleep at night! 

I sleep just find. If you need a hand, give me a call. 

Happy contracting.

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> Non union guys have safety and pensions and healthcare for the one trillionth time


You know for a fact that every non union contractor is safety oriented, has a pension for his guys and healthcare?:no:

You keep saying I am drinking the KoolAid but as I said my view points come from the non union side. Are there contractors who are safety oriented, offer healthcare and a 401k? Yes! 

Have I met one current or former non union guy who had a pension with a non union contractor? No. Some offer a 401k but that is not the same thing as a pension. Maybe non union contractors offer pensions in your part of the country but not around here.

I know some non union guys get healthcare. Some also get paid holidays and paid vacation, which or local does not offer. OMG i said something positive about non union vs the union because it is the truth. 

As far safety, I guess it is in the eye of the beholder. Some guys are okay working off the top of ladders or needlessly working hot. I know from working with non union guys that they think we are pansies because we ask for the 10 foot ladder to do the job safely versus just standing on the top of a 8 foot ladder.

Again from talking to guys who worked non union they have said the IBEW has a stronger safety culture. This doesn't mean there are not non union shops who are not very safety oriented. I just said I wasn't about to job hop to find the one that was.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Anyone else notice how the op pulled the pin on this grenade and hasn't commented since , lol ?


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

drumnut08 said:


> Anyone else notice how the op pulled the pin on this grenade and hasn't commented since , lol ?


 What else did you expect? The guys at friends and family probably gave him five bucks.

Did you also notice the two trolls kg and phat both joined at the same exact time?

Pretty fishy if you ask me


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Phatstax said:


> I respect your input, and appreciate your opinion. But if we look at the facts, rob troll is not trying to reasonably debate. He's not trying to be witty with a few zingers here and there. He is instigating trouble. He has insulted a man with more years in our trade than most guys u work with have been alive. He does not poke fun at members of this forum, he outright disrespects them. To give any consideration to his hate filled ramblings is a slap in the face to all electricians who come to this site to further their careers and craftsmanship. I think we as a community need to consider a thoughtful conversation on asking the administrators of this great forum to ban this rabble rouser. Anyone ls have a thought on this???


The administrators are the ones who allow this unprofessional garbage to spew on a daily basis. Lucky there are few people that like to engage in intelligent conversation around here.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

You won't find this on many pro sites, ET is very liberal , at least in terms of what one can post. Is that good/bad? I can't say .....I really doubt many lurkers read much of this anyways.....~CS~


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

zac said:


> Phatstax, I hear what you are saying. But let us consider this.... you are on the opposite slope as rob, You're naturally have different views, I guess its just how *SOME *respond to our differences.


FIFY aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SkinsNation (Oct 23, 2013)

Why do electricians troll this forum? Why do electricians troll? Why troll?


----------



## 51360 (Jun 9, 2014)

ScholzPDX said:


> It seems like a ton of you have an axe to grind with people who believe in a fair wage. Are these people envious of the benefits, fair wages and camaraderie?


Back to the thread question.

Why? Because they can, and there is plenty of support here at ET! 

I learn something new every day, and last night I learned *NOT* to fall for that again!

My apologies!  I am certainly old enough to have known better.

My bad. Back to threads talking about what matters, our trade.

Thanks, Borgi


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Borgi said:


> Back to threads talking about what matters, our trade.
> 
> Thanks, Borgi


You will gain forgiveness if you post photos of your work :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't even care about the subject of this thread, but I will tell you this- any of you sail close by to shore in these waters and its going to be game on for boarding and piracy....... Arrrrrrr Matey!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I don't even care about the subject of this thread, but I will tell you this- any of you sail close by to shore in these waters and its going to be game on for boarding and piracy....... Arrrrrrr Matey!


You posted a photo of a politician, mac  .


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

robnj772 said:


> What else did you expect? The guys at friends and family probably gave him five bucks.
> 
> Did you also notice the two trolls kg and phat both joined at the same exact time?
> 
> Pretty fishy if you ask me


You got too much time on your hands.:laughing:


----------



## JMV (Aug 10, 2013)

I can't answer the question posed in the OP, but I see plenty of d!ck swinging from both sides. 

I'm non-union, just finished my first year of apprenticeship through the IEC. My company paid for my school up front and will continue to do so as long as I keep my grades up. I received outstanding first year apprentice because of my grades and my company handed me a $600 check for that (and perfect attendance). Not only that, but my Superintendent called me Friday to let me know how grateful they are for who I am and the quality of work I'm doing...and to follow up with him regarding pay and opportunities within the company. 

I also have medical, dental, vision, life insurance, ad&d insurance, and 401k. Conpared to past employers (not electrical) I feel like I've won the damn lottery here. They've gone above and beyond what I would have ever expected. 

I hope you all have a chance to work for a company like mine, union or not. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> Anyone else notice how the op pulled the pin on this grenade and hasn't commented since , lol ?


 Called it. 

Now I know what it looks like watching me argue about global-warming.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ScholzPDX said:


> Why do non-union electricians troll this forum?


I'll give the simple answer to this. 
This is NOT a "union forum". This is just the "Union Topics" section of this message board site. As someone else mentioned, there are plenty of other closed "union-only" site and message boards where you can find only folks who agree with you. This is not one of those sites.




drumnut08 said:


> Anyone else notice how the op pulled the pin on this grenade and hasn't commented since , lol ?


I agree. 
This thread has descended into yet another us vs. them, union vs. non, thread. 
Closed.


----------

